# Zebrawood bed



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

A new commission. A queen size bed with a foot board bench.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Zebra wood? Sounds interesting. Looks like it'll be a cool looking bed. Lets see the zebra. 
Glad to see ya at it.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

View of the drawer handles.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome wood there. Got to be quite expensive I'm guessing.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> That's awesome wood there. Got to be quite expensive I'm guessing.


You got it. But the good thing Is it was left over from another job.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

3fingers said:


> You got it. But the good thing Is it was left over from another job.


Sounds like profit from here on out. Lol
Good for you. Hope all is good. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just need to select fabric.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks awesome. Nice job, can't wait to see with fabric.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks great. I love the zebrawood.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice looking bed frame. I like the sitting bench section. I'm anxious to see it completed. Great job. I hope you make some money from it.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry slipped my mind to post final pics. So here u go









With lid an drawers open.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great looking bed! Mattress looks uncomfortable tho! Lol


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I like that bench lid. Looks nice- and a good place for the shotgun.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work. The hinged lid is a nice touch.


----------



## papa_smurf73 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow. I love this design. Well done!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate the feed back.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the bed. That hinged top is a cool idea. Thought it was just drawers, nice addition.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Plus one on the hinged top. The entire bed is really sharp looking!
Is the field on the headboard veneered? If so, how did you glue the veneer, vacuum?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

MapleMoose said:


> Plus one on the hinged top. The entire bed is really sharp looking!
> Is the field on the headboard veneered? If so, how did you glue the veneer, vacuum?


I was going to upluster the head board. But the customer wanted wood after how long the wait would be for the fabric she picked out. So the back I used 1/2 ply an coopered the top portion of the panel. (This was done in prep for the fabric). Sanded smooth. Then after the change I used 1/4 birch ply an used contact adhesive then used a veneer roller to smooth out the 1/4".


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

That is a cool design. Love the bench and drawers. Also love the zebrawood. It's one of my favorites. Great job.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

that looks really sharp


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

I never get these kind of pics. The one all installed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*me too!*



papa_smurf73 said:


> Wow. I love this design. Well done!


Very delicate and nice proportions. :thumbsup: Great curves. Can you post a close up of the fabric? It look interesting. Did you get the wood at Armstrong Mill on Highland Road? If not check out the place, nice folks there. :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The end result is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Very delicate and nice proportions. :thumbsup: Great curves. Can you post a close up of the fabric? It look interesting. Did you get the wood at Armstrong Mill on Highland Road? If not check out the place, nice folks there. :yes:


Of course I did get the wood from them. They know me by name, they even knew my grandfather. I've love that place been going there for years.


----------



## GK86 (Mar 22, 2013)

that's a beautiful job.what type of finish did you use on the zebrawood?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

GK86 said:


> that's a beautiful job.what type of finish did you use on the zebrawood?


Thanks I used blo to have the grain pop than multiple coats of catalyzed lacquer


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful work! Very impressive.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

great looking bed


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thats a nice looking bed. Interesting design with the drawers at the end - being black and not like the rest of the bed showcasing the grain.


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice, good design, works well with the zebrawood.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's got a nice look! :thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wonderful bed! Like every detail of it, the gorgeous zebra wood, the bench with hinged top and the drawers with pretty handles and the headboard. Impressive work!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys very nice feed back. Looks like the Lidded bench was a hit.


----------

